# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  Häiriöitä foorumin toiminnassa

## vko

13.1.2006 noin klo 23.30 alkaen on foorumin verkko-operaattorin yhteyksissä ollut häiriöitä palvelunestohyökkäyksen vuoksi. Operaattori selvittää asiaa, mutta foorumin toiminnassa voi olla häiriöitä edelleen.

----------


## vko

14.7.2006 vuorokauden alkajaisiksi noin kello 00.50 - 02.20 oli foorumin toiminnassa katkos laitevian vuoksi. Kaikki palvelimella olleet palvelut siirretään toiselle laitteistolle ja tästä aiheutunee vielä lisäkatkoksia yön aikana.

----------


## vko

Foorumin toimintaan tulee noin 15 minuutin katkos sunnuntaina 6.8.2006 klo 11.00-11.30 välillä. Katkos johtuu palveluntarjoajan suorittamista verkkopäivityksistä.

----------


## vko

Foorumi oli pois käytöstä sunnuntaiaamuna noin klo 7.40-11.50 palvelimen vikaantuneen virtalähteen vuoksi.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Palomuuriohjelmiston versiopäivityksen ja sen vuoksi muuttuneiden oletuskonfiguraatioiden takia osa foorumiohjelmiston viimeisen noin neljän päivän aikana lähettämistä sähköposteista lähetettiin eteenpäin vasta 5.7. klo 11.24. Viesteissä saattaa siten siis olla jo vanhentunutta tietoa.

Pahoittelemme häiriötä.

----------


## vko

Foorumin toimintaan tulee noin 15 minuutin katkos torstaina 21.7.2011 klo 06.00-08.00 välillä. Katkos johtuu palveluntarjoajan suorittamista verkkopäivityksistä.

----------


## vko

Foorumin toiminnot, jotka vaativat (viesti)editorin käyttöä (esim. viestien muokkaus ja lainaus), olivat osittain rikki 25.6. noin klo 20 - 26.6. klo 17.19 välisenä aikana. Toimimattomuus johtui ohjelmistopäivityksistä, jotka eivät kaikilta osin olleet yhteensopivia keskenään.

----------


## kuukanko

Galleriassa kuvan otsikko, kuvateksti tai avainsanat jäävät tyhjäksi, jos niissä on skandeja (åäö). Toistaiseksi em. kohdat on täytettävä ilman skandeja uusia kuvia lisättäessä. Ongelma korjaantuu seuraavan ohjelmistopäivityksen yhteydessä.

----------

